# Tractatus-Classico-Valetecus



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

*Tractatus-Classico-Valetecus*
By *Convex Dodecaplex*

*I.* The present is everything that is the case.

*II.* What is the present, the moment, is the events that happen at a specified time.

*III.* The logical order of the events is the history.

*IV.* The history is the significant reality.

*V.* Realities are cause-and-effects of elementary decisions. (An elementary decision is the cause-and-effect of itself).

*VI.* The general form of a cause-and-effect is: [discipline, work, time (waste)]

*VII.* Whereupon one cannot waste time, thereupon one must be disciplined.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

For some reason this reminds me of Fsharpmajor's Conjecture on the Nature of Consciousness, which purports to explain what consciousness actually is.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

^ According to my superficial understanding of the _Tractatus_, consciousness belongs to the realm of nonsensicality.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Fsharpmajor's Conjecture is that consciousness and memory are the same thing, so memory must also be nonsensical. (And I must admit that it often seems to be).


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Consciousness is about what we now know that we know. Memory, on the other hand, is about knowing that we know that we knew to know, you know?

So, mathematically:

M = P c^2
Where M represents memory, P represents previous, and c represents consciousness.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Is there a logical fallacy with a Latin name that means "just making things up as you go along"?

Fsharpmajor's Conjecture is that the *phi phenomenon*, better known as "persistence of vision"--see a demonstration here:

*http://newempiricism.blogspot.com/2011/11/phi-phenomenon-and-half-second-gap.html*

--shows that the distinction between consciousness and memory is simply based on the time intervals between physiological stimuli, and how the brain processes them (particularly _how long_ it takes to do it), rather than being something absolute.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Is there a logical fallacy with a Latin name that means "just making things up as you go along"?


Ad Libitum. :devil:


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Is there a logical fallacy with a Latin name that means "just making things up as you go along"?


Yes, it is called "ave atque vale valalale". After all, a word that means "just making things up as you go along" has to be just made up as one was going along; otherwise, it would be violating the pictorial theory of language.



Fsharpmajor said:


> Fsharpmajor's Conjecture is that the *phi phenomenon*, better known as "persistence of vision"--see a demonstration here:
> 
> *http://newempiricism.blogspot.com/2011/11/phi-phenomenon-and-half-second-gap.html*
> 
> --shows that the distinction between consciousness and memory is simply based on the time intervals between physiological stimuli, and how the brain processes them (particularly _how long_ it takes to do it), rather than being something absolute.


It's interesting how you're set out to turn this utterly useless thread into a meaningful discussion.  Anyway, I haven't a clue what memory is (aside from my insane equation), but good luck on your endeavors, faithful acquaintance; and may Bach's fugue in F sharp major sing thee to thy rest.

Well, I just alluded to Catullus and Shakespeare in one single post. Truly, this is a monumental achievement, no?


----------

